# Best finish for Oak (veneer) internal doors.



## EdK (22 Nov 2010)

Well I got 4 River Oak - Yoxall and one River Oak - Tutbury internal doors the other day for my house (currently no internal doors...) : 

http://www.jbkind.com/productdetails.asp?parent=56 (bottom right)

They are currently unfinished and I was wondering what the best finish would be?

Haven't used oak (veneer...) before. Hope the doors are ok - couldn't face making them and no experience of making them either ! Having said that I will have to make a copy of these doors as one bedroom has a sloping ceiling and has a notched off corner on the door - didn't buy one as the guy said you can't chop corners off the jbkind doors)

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## wizer (22 Nov 2010)

Hi Ed. I have used Osmo Hard Wax oil on oak all around my house. It's great stuff. You can apply as many coats as you like. On a door I might suggest quite a few. Maybe as much as 4-5. It comes up lovely. Ian at Smith & Rodger sells it and is known for quick delivery.

Other than that, you could try a standard Danish oil. But personally I think it darkens Oak to much.

Let us know how you get on. They look like nice doors.


----------



## EdK (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks Wizer - been meaning to get some so think I might go for the 2.5 litre tin (is that enough ? would ideally like some left over for some other projects in the pipeline - yes, actual furniture ! [rather than just house bodging...])

This the stuff ? : https://vault2.secured-url.com/frenchpo ... /Osmo.html

Thanks
Ed


----------



## EdK (22 Nov 2010)

Oh ... matt or satin ??? Will def use it for some furniture too so best for that and for doors - cheers Ed


----------



## wizer (22 Nov 2010)

Personal choice. Maybe Matt for doors?


----------



## wisno (25 Nov 2010)

Oak has a nice grain and pore pattern. There are many finishing model can be made with this wood.
You can make some experiments to find the good finish.
Try first with some piece of panels, then you can choose the best finishing you want.

Thanks

wisno


----------



## EdK (26 Jan 2011)

Got 2.5 litres of Osmo matt hardwax oil and have so far slapped on two thin coats for each door.

Done 7 doors and got about half a tin left (for those of you who might want to know how far 2.5 goes - I reckon 4 coats on 7 doors)

Looking good so far and have hung 6 doors 

Starting to look like a house 

Ed


----------



## jeannie48 (27 May 2011)

I had similar problem, knew I wanted matt finish but wasn't sure about how dark to make the finish. I got free samples of the treatex hardwax oils from doors site online and after testing decided on clear matt finish, look really good and apparently the best for keeping out moisture but this was on solid oak doors, does this help? is this post just about veneer internal doors? (sorry, wasn't sure)


----------

